# Am I the only one?



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

I see watches on straps, sailcloth/canvas/nylon and leather which really compliment the look of the piece. Sometimes it's the colour sometimes its the texture or pattern. Or often enough a combination of those elements. My Tudor for example looks gorgeous on this Hirsch










The strap really highlights the stainless case and makes the dial stand out. And to cap it all I get to use this little bit of class. In fact the watch simply has more class on a strap.










But can I wear it on the strap... No not really.

Straps seem to bulk in the wrong places and never fit right either being to tight or to loose. They make a small watch feel even smaller (at least to me they do).

There are other reason as well... the end result is always the same... Off comes the strap and on goes the bracelet.










Am i the only one who feels this way? :sadwalk:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Strangely, I'm the opposite to your example. I have some watches which look gorgeous on a mesh, but as soon as I get them on my wrist, they look a bit naff to me...


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I find that when i wear a leather strap or even a nato that the strap seems to fasten towards the side of my wrist and not on the bottom of my wrist which can be annoying


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

I've had the exact same problem, I love the look of leather, but they never fit right and they stretch even a genuine Omega one which I paid £130 for. Also the are uncomfortable in hot weather and just turn manky on the inside and smelly. Nope as hard as i've tried I can't get on with leather. Lizard is good though.

The Tudor is lovely.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I do fancy trying a Perlon strap at sometime


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry, but the watch just looks so much better, to me, on the leather strap. I've had the same Hirsch, and couldn't get "on with it". So I know what you mean.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I dabble. But I prefer bracelets on the whole  but not suitibke for all occasions. Bracelet and dress is a no no imo unless wonderfully vintage.

That said I've actually bought two watches because of the straps supplied


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Perhaps I will put it back on the leather when I next wear a suit with a dress shirt.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I don't like bracelets. Always leather for me...

If I had a Rolex, for example, a watch that is almost always seen/sold on metal bracelets, I'd wear it like this.


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

gimli said:


> I don't like bracelets. Always leather for me...
> 
> If I had a Rolex, for example, a watch that is almost always seen/sold on metal bracelets, I'd wear it like this.


 I agree it looks fantastic, but put it on my wrist (if only) and I would be looking for a bracelet for it :yes:


----------



## Andern (Oct 28, 2015)

I enjoy both, I go through phases where I don't like metal straps, preferring leather or rubber then vice versa. Rubber straps are probably most comfortable but also get the sweatiest. Another vote for the Tudor on leather here


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

SBryantgb said:


> Perhaps I will put it back on the leather when I next wear a suit with a dress shirt.


 When I say dress I mean shirt tie and jacket, but not as a uniform e.g job, but as an occasional, e.g wedding


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Leather all the way for me - I just don't get on with bracelets. Rubber straps on the swimming watches.


----------



## ajdh (Jul 24, 2016)

It depends on the watch, some just look better on a bracelet and others on a strap. Sometimes it's possible to encounter a watch that looks good on both but as we all have different tastes, it's an individual opinion.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

As the man said it depends on the watch, bracelets suit some, natos & Perlons etc., others.

For me leather is not an option, however, the strap on this Aviation is sewn on & therefore non-detachable &, as it`s in as new condition, it would be a waste to destroy, so it stays...

*AVIATION `Model 301` MADE IN ENGLAND (unjeweled pin-pallet), circa mid 1950s*


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

SBryantgb said:


> There are other reason as well... the end result is always the same... Off comes the strap and on goes the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry mate, but I think that bracelet looks horrible. The Tudor looked absolutely stunning on the leather strap, so it's a real shame you can't get on with it.

Generally I've got the opposite "problem", and the vast majority of mine are either specifically bought without a bracelet (if there's a choice), or if fitted with bracelets they get swapped onto a strap (usually rubber) . Nine times out of ten they look better on their original fitted bracelets, but from my experience if a watch isn't comfortable it won't get worn, and that is the whole point of owning them in the first place...


----------

